# Determining Age



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

I have 20 babies of varying ages. The oldest group of 8, the Golden Kids, are weaned and very active, super friendly and curious. I have determined 3 are definitely boys, and 5 are most likely girls, but not 100% sure. They weigh between 38-42 grams. They were nursing on the momma when I got them on Friday, but we had to separate them because waaaay too many for one momma, even if she is Mother Theresa.

I want to be sure to separate them when they are ready. Any opinion on the age of these little monkeys?


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

I would say they are pretty close to 4 weeks, if not older. Hard to tell from pics of course but that's my best guess. Is there any reason you couldn't separate them now just to be safe?


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

I just googled "rat age by weight" and a handy chart popped up. According to the chart and your posted weights, they are between 3-4 weeks old.


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Fofo said:


> I just googled "rat age by weight" and a handy chart popped up. According to the chart and your posted weights, they are between 3-4 weeks old.


Cool! Thank you for that. My guess, based on the other babies, is 4 weeks. So, I have less than a week to separate, but 20 babies is proving a little difficult to house lol. The Bean is on his own, I have a DCN that I can set up for Fawn and her 11 babies on top and the bottom for Sadie and the Golden Girls. The Golden Boys will have to stay in the Martin cage by themselves in another room. Sheesh, too many rats!!!


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Fofo said:


> I would say they are pretty close to 4 weeks, if not older. Hard to tell from pics of course but that's my best guess. Is there any reason you couldn't separate them now just to be safe?


I agree, maybe almost 4 weeks right now. They grow so fast!!!! Holy moly, I'm gonna have to change housing by this weekend 

edited to add: Aren't they just gorgeous babies??!! One girl is more golden than the others, she's the official hoarder lol.


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Tinytoes said:


> Sheesh, too many rats!!


Haha, no kidding! Sounds fun and overwhelming at once.



Tinytoes said:


> edited to add: Aren't they just gorgeous babies??!


Yes, they are. I love them all!


----------

